

How do I go about finding a technical-co founder?  - dhernandez5622

I have an idea that I would like to make real but have none of the programming capabilities necessary to create.<p>1. How do I find someone that can help me with my idea?<p>2. How do I make sure that they are really capable of doing what I am asking them to do?<p>3. How do I ensure that they don't just take my idea and run with it?<p>4. If someone is found, how are these sorts of partnerships usually split monetarily?
======
rksprst
1\. From friends, meetups, intros.

2\. Review previous work, ask friends who are technical to review his/her
previous work.

3\. You could do a non-compete, but would be expensive to enforce. So really,
you can't. But if he can just take your idea and execute it better, why can't
competitors anyway?

4\. Depends (are you funded? is there a salary involved?), but I'd suggest
just 50/50.

~~~
david927
I'll second this and just add:

1\. Universities often have good coders willing to work part-time (but you may
have to pay). Also, try the HN co-founder spreadsheet:
[http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMENqeWVGNVFx...](http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMENqeWVGNVFxTXdnaDZBRkd0cUE&sort)
=name&layout=list&num=50

2\. If you're not technical, you're fucked. You can't really know. If they
like math or know (relatively) obscure languages like Python and Haskell,
you're in luck. This is one of the hardest obstacles you'll face (with other
being if they have your level of passion and commitment to the project.)

3\. You can't; don't try. Creating something compelling is not about
programming it. It's a thousand things and most of them are conceived/created
as you're doing it. In other words, at the beginning there's almost nothing to
steal, despite how it feels.

4\. A good technical co-founder is worth their weight in uranium. Those that
have doubted this are those that have had to learn the hard way. If you go
50/50, be prepared to do a ton of work in bus. dev. to compensate.

------
david927
Contact me at david927 at gmail dot com

